# ReyLight Mokume Gane AA/14500 flashlight coming soon



## hbk_rey

IMG_3817 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


IMG_3818 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


IMG_3819 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## Nichia!

Price?


----------



## MAD777

That's Purdy!


----------



## Eric242

Nice! What´s the Mokume Gane made of? Copper and brass or copper and nickelsilver or....?

Eric


----------



## Ozythemandias

Rey, PLEASEEEEEEEEE make it with a clip. Love the light but I cant use lights that dont have clips




Eric242 said:


> Nice! What´s the Mokume Gane made of? Copper and brass or copper and nickelsilver or....?
> 
> Eric



I believe Mokume has more iron in it for the reddish color


----------



## hbk_rey

Nichia! said:


> Price?


200$?


----------



## hbk_rey

Eric242 said:


> Nice! What´s the Mokume Gane made of? Copper and brass or copper and nickelsilver or....?
> 
> Eric



Copper, brass, and nickelsilver. But we might use only copper and brass in production. nickelsilver pattern is hard to control. Check the 1st pic, tail of the flashlight.


----------



## hbk_rey

Clip?



QQ截图20171024153935 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## gunga

Not that one. Please.


----------



## hbk_rey

gunga said:


> Not that one. Please.



Just kidding, won't use clip for this one. BTY, why you hate this clip? too soft?


----------



## magellan

Beautiful. Count me in for one.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Please allow preorder I don't wanna miss this one rey


----------



## phosphor22

hbk_rey said:


> Copper, brass, and nickelsilver. But we might use only copper and brass in production. nickelsilver pattern is hard to control. Check the 1st pic, tail of the flashlight.



How about just nickel silver and copper? (my favorite combination  ) - great contrast within the pattern, especially as the copper develops a wonderful patina...
Although in this the copper was also etched and the nickel silver polished, you can see the idea -- here in a Photon Fanatic light:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-amp-Flame-Colored-Copper-Mokume-Gane-Killer

And here, in George's very recent Nucleus, note the Mokume light after a short bit of time and the patina -- just brass and copper do not have as much contrast; you can see all three metals here in his light - scroll down to the Mokume one:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gane-Damascus)-Flashlight-and-Copper-Complete!

Hope you decide to keep the nickel silver in this light.
Perhaps the particular bar stock used in the sample did not have as much of the nickel silver consistently interwoven in the pattern, or as much nickel silver as other bars might. IMO the silver adds an important visual aspect.


----------



## hbk_rey

Weld Inspector said:


> Please allow preorder I don't wanna miss this one rey



Thanks,
Still hesitating on the driver. I want to use the same driver in LAN and Pineapple. AA/14500, 4 modes. Wondering if it is too much modes for a twisty? 
Once it is decided, will pre-sale.


----------



## hbk_rey

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Trit slot in the tail?


----------



## phosphor22

hbk_rey said:


> Thanks,
> Still hesitating on the driver. I want to use the same driver in LAN and Pineapple. AA/14500, 4 modes. Wondering if it is too much modes for a twisty?
> Once it is decided, will pre-sale.



This light sounds like it will be a very fine light indeed...
IMO a clicky is better for 4 modes - same kind as in ReyLight LAN or Pineapple.


----------



## phosphor22

Weld Inspector said:


> Trit slot in the tail?



Yes hoping for a trit slot or two as well!
Perhaps the grooves in the tail could be modified to be trit slots.


----------



## Weld Inspector

phosphor22 said:


> Yes hoping for a trit slot or two as well!
> Perhaps the grooves in the tail could be modified to be trit slots.



Won't stop me from buying my first mokume light tho


----------



## gunga

hbk_rey said:


> Just kidding, won't use clip for this one. BTY, why you hate this clip? too soft?



Yep. Clip is too short and too soft. Bends easily and doesn't spring back. 

Trit slot is a must!

4 modes is doable for me. Unsure about others. The ti lan driver is good.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I don’t care much about modes as long as it’s spaced well and no mode memory. Oh, and a sub lumen mode. Guess I do care [emoji14]

In my opinion an AA light is too big to keychain carry and needs a clip. Maybe do two tailcap options? One with clip and one with trits instead?


----------



## th8tredude

+1 for trit slots. I'm in for 1...


----------



## Ozythemandias

I don’t care much about modes as long as it’s spaced well and no mode memory. Oh, and a sub lumen mode. Guess I do care [emoji14]

In my opinion an AA light is too big to keychain carry and needs a clip. Maybe do two tailcap options? One with clip and one with trits instead?


----------



## Weld Inspector

For the record Rey I like all of your lights the way they come, I was only asking IF it had a trit slot, I make no demands your lights are awesome


----------



## hbk_rey

Ozythemandias said:


> I don’t care much about modes as long as it’s spaced well and no mode memory. Oh, and a sub lumen mode. Guess I do care [emoji14]
> 
> In my opinion an AA light is too big to keychain carry and needs a clip. Maybe do two tailcap options? One with clip and one with trits instead?



qwertyasdfgh 
When I reply to the thread, "space" doesn't work when I type in the 1st line, any same experience? 

Will have trit slots, don't worry. No promise on the clip though. Any suggested good clips on the open market? 
Now the tail and tube cannot be separated.


----------



## Ozythemandias

hbk_rey said:


> qwertyasdfgh
> When I reply to the thread, "space" doesn't work when I type in the 1st line, any same experience?
> 
> Will have trit slots, don't worry. No promise on the clip though. Any suggested good clips on the open market?
> Now the tail and tube cannot be separated.



If you do the two screw “standard” sizing that most makers seem to be using now (Oveready, Okluma, StrongLights, McGizmo, SteelFlame) you don’t even have to supply a clip, let the customer buy the one they like if they need it. 

I don’t know how it will fit with the diameter of the tail, might need a raised part with a flatter curve to fit their spacing and curve. You can offer if tapped and use the holes for an optional keychain loop attachment like the old HDS lights. 

Orrrrrrr, hear me out here, let’s say you have holes found around the the tail portion. You can have them utilized for trit mounting, with the end of the tube visible on the side and the length (side) of the tube visible looking down at the tail cap. Two of those holes can be tapped for the clip but if people don’t want a clip they can fill the holes with trits and it’s invisible. 

Maybe I’m getting carried away and it won’t work but here’s a terrible drawing I scribbled up on my phone.


----------



## eraursls1984

hbk_rey said:


> qwertyasdfgh
> When I reply to the thread, "space" doesn't work when I type in the 1st line, any same experience?


I had this problem a little while back until I updated my browser.


----------



## hbk_rey

eraursls1984 said:


> I had this problem a little while back until I updated my browser.


Thanks.


----------



## hbk_rey

Ozythemandias said:


> If you do the two screw “standard” sizing that most makers seem to be using now (Oveready, Okluma, StrongLights, McGizmo, SteelFlame) you don’t even have to supply a clip, let the customer buy the one they like if they need it.
> 
> I don’t know how it will fit with the diameter of the tail, might need a raised part with a flatter curve to fit their spacing and curve. You can offer if tapped and use the holes for an optional keychain loop attachment like the old HDS lights.
> 
> Orrrrrrr, hear me out here, let’s say you have holes found around the the tail portion. You can have them utilized for trit mounting, with the end of the tube visible on the side and the length (side) of the tube visible looking down at the tail cap. Two of those holes can be tapped for the clip but if people don’t want a clip they can fill the holes with trits and it’s invisible.
> 
> Maybe I’m getting carried away and it won’t work but here’s a terrible drawing I scribbled up on my phone.



Thanks for the suggestion. Make a spacing to fit other (18350/18650) clips sounds great. The thickness is not availabe now, will see what I can do. I don't understand the HDS light you mentioned, could you pls pm me link or pic? 
Trit slots, how about this:




The tail kinda reminds me of the complete new LAN. 


QQ截图20171025135732 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## gunga

New Lan!! Nice. No tailstanding though?


----------



## RGRAY

*My thoughts:

Driver* same as Lan and Piineapple with 3 modes
*No clip
Trits * *3** 
1* 3x11mm in the middle 
*2 *1.5x6 on the sides

*Definitly a pre-sale and** Count me in for one. *


----------



## hbk_rey

RGRAY said:


> *My thoughts:
> 
> Driver* same as Lan and Piineapple with 3 modes
> *No clip
> Trits * *3**
> 1* 3x11mm in the middle
> *2 *1.5x6 on the sides
> 
> *Definitly a pre-sale and** Count me in for one. *



Also thinking to carve a hole the middle, and make 2 1.5*6 beneath it on the tail surface.


----------



## hbk_rey

gunga said:


> Yep. Clip is too short and too soft. Bends easily and doesn't spring back.



I meant the design, but not in Ti material.



[COLOR=#333333 said:


> New Lan!! Nice. No tailstanding though?[/COLOR]


No.


----------



## Slayer1

One for me. Rey!


----------



## phosphor22

gunga said:


> New Lan!! Nice. No tailstanding though?



the following would be great:

- tailstanding ability is very important - especially since it is an AA!
this will be a great light to keep by the bed if it can tailstand for forays around the house when wants a little light to see by, and with trits to help find it in the dark.

- clicky like in the LAN
- LAN driver, with exact same 4 modes (it is easy to advance very quickly through them to the desired level) 
- the latest reflector and LED
- regarding trits - perhaps like the LAN on the head - 3 around the light, and a few around the bottom in the outside grooves that already seem to be there (maybe a few more grooves could be added - same size trits as in the head) and maybe one in the switch, as in the LAN.

I think tailstanding is far more important that placing trits on the flat surface of the bottom of the light.

If this ends up not being a clicky, then it could tailstand in this way -- check out the bottom of lights such as the Lumintop Ant -- this still would allow for a trit and a way to put a split ring in place, and since it is an AA, the triangular configuration on the bottom of the Fenix E99 Ti would I think allow for a trit slot as well.

I love the LAN - and all the features is has.


----------



## Ozythemandias

hbk_rey said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Make a spacing to fit other (18350/18650) clips sounds great. The thickness is not availabe now, will see what I can do. I don't understand the HDS light you mentioned, could you pls pm me link or pic?



Old HDS lights had the body tapped for a clip like this:






People that didn't want a clip used the holes to mount a lanyard attachment. You can see some of the various attachments here, the bottom clip is a standard bezel up clip, one above that is a deep carry bezel down clip and in the top left is the lanyard attachment:


----------



## hbk_rey

Ozythemandias said:


> Old HDS lights had the body tapped for a clip like this:
> People that didn't want a clip used the holes to mount a lanyard attachment. You can see some of the various attachments here, the bottom clip is a standard bezel up clip, one above that is a deep carry bezel down clip and in the top left is the lanyard attachment:



Thanks for the pics. Wondering what is in the head? Doesn't the two holes touch anything inside the tube? unless it is really thick.


----------



## Ozythemandias

hbk_rey said:


> Thanks for the pics. Wondering what is in the head? Doesn't the two holes touch anything inside the tube? unless it is really thick.



HDS lights are kinda bulky, 18350 sized running off a 16340. Thick walls etc, the focus is on durability, not compactness.


----------



## Weld Inspector

No one has taken into consideration the softness of moku u can drill and tap holes all u want for a pocket clip most likely just pull out

Trits or not,
Tailstand or not,
Clip or not,
I'm gonna buy the mokume gane reylight, I love everyone of my Reylights so far so I'm sure I'll love it too

Rey the light is your design do what you feel is right


----------



## Ozythemandias

Weld Inspector said:


> No one has taken into consideration the softness of moku u can drill and tap holes all u want for a pocket clip most likely just pull out



I dont see how it can be softer than copper and there's plenty of screw mounted copper clips. 

Rey, for what its worth I like the design and size of this one:





I do suggest a black or darker clip to match the Mokume better


----------



## hbk_rey

Weld Inspector said:


> No one has taken into consideration the softness of moku u can drill and tap holes all u want for a pocket clip most likely just pull out
> 
> Trits or not,
> Tailstand or not,
> Clip or not,
> I'm gonna buy the mokume gane reylight, I love everyone of my Reylights so far so I'm sure I'll love it too
> 
> Rey the light is your design do what you feel is right



Thanks.
I listen and make decision, try best to make most of us happy. 
Trits, must.
Tailstand, actually it can taistand now.


----------



## hbk_rey

Ozythemandias said:


> I dont see how it can be softer than copper and there's plenty of screw mounted copper clips.
> 
> Rey, for what its worth I like the design and size of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do suggest a black or darker clip to match the Mokume better



Yes,
I do like the clip like many others do, except the softness of Ti, trying to make a steel version. There isn't room (thichness) for drilled clip, a spring is in it. Might do clicky and detachable tail, like the LAN did.


----------



## Ozythemandias

hbk_rey said:


> Yes,
> I do like the clip like many others do, except the softness of Ti, trying to make a steel version. There isn't room (thichness) for drilled clip, a spring is in it. Might do clicky and detachable tail, like the LAN did.



This is ok, I’m not very picky. I think Oveready uses a spring steel of sorts over Ti, probably for similar reasons. 

An ideal fancy AA light IMO is high Cri (219b 4000k is my preference), tail switch, tailstands, floody beam profile, pocket clip and has a moonlight mode with some tasteful trits. 

Your designs hits almost all those points so I’m sure I’m going to love whatever you come up with.


----------



## easilyled

Looks promising. Its a great shame about no tailstanding though (in my opinion)


----------



## kiely23+

phosphor22 said:


> How about just nickel silver and copper? (my favorite combination  ) - great contrast within the pattern, especially as the copper develops a wonderful patina...
> Although in this the copper was also etched and the nickel silver polished, you can see the idea -- here in a Photon Fanatic light:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-amp-Flame-Colored-Copper-Mokume-Gane-Killer
> 
> And here, in George's very recent Nucleus, note the Mokume light after a short bit of time and the patina -- just brass and copper do not have as much contrast; you can see all three metals here in his light - scroll down to the Mokume one:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gane-Damascus)-Flashlight-and-Copper-Complete!
> 
> Hope you decide to keep the nickel silver in this light.
> Perhaps the particular bar stock used in the sample did not have as much of the nickel silver consistently interwoven in the pattern, or as much nickel silver as other bars might. IMO the silver adds an important visual aspect.



+1
copper and nickel silver!


----------



## phosphor22

Looking forward to seeing the light Rey!


----------



## th8tredude

Hey Rey, check out the clip on the Manker Timeback II. It is machined from Ti, and held on by one screw. Something like that might be cool. It could even be machined from the same material as the flashlight. I recently ordered a replacement clip for my Spyderco Techno machined from MokuTi, so it's being done.


----------



## hbk_rey

th8tredude said:


> Hey Rey, check out the clip on the Manker Timeback II. It is machined from Ti, and held on by one screw. Something like that might be cool. It could even be machined from the same material as the flashlight. I recently ordered a replacement clip for my Spyderco Techno machined from MokuTi, so it's being done.



Thank you. I tried that light. The clips is really heavy and hard, very little stretch.


----------



## hbk_rey

After some acid. Will keep doing to get some etching.



QQ截图20171029171326 by 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZPRTG7]

QQ截图20171029171339 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## easilyled

hbk_rey said:


> Tailstand, actually it can taistand now.



It doesn't look from the design like the tailstand would be very secure. It looks like it could topple over easily.
I would prefer for the whole tail to be completely flat at the bottom.

Would you be able to make some lights without any clips for those that would prefer them without and others with clips for those who prefer them?

I'm in the former camp of preferring this particular light in such an exotic material without a clip. Unless its a really special and well thought out clip both in looks and function, its only likely to detract from such a nice light.


----------



## hbk_rey

easilyled said:


> It doesn't look from the design like the tailstand would be very secure. It looks like it could topple over easily.
> I would prefer for the whole tail to be completely flat at the bottom.
> 
> Would you be able to make some lights without any clips for those that would prefer them without and others with clips for those who prefer them?
> 
> I'm in the former camp of preferring this particular light in such an exotic material without a clip. Unless its a really special and well thought out clip both in looks and function, its only likely to detract from such a nice light.



Thanks for the advice.
The light was done, pls read here: http://www.reylight.cn/?p=269


----------

